# US Buildings?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I bought a US BUILDINGS 20x30 A-frame building (arches with straight sides quite some time ago) - I paid a good penny for it but I am looking for some advice. The foundation work (custom concrete posting and trough work for the framing will be quite expensive to complete and coupled with the base cost of the building, I am just feeling a little strange about all of it. I think I just want to build a nice workshop of out wood with a simple 4" slab. (cheaper and easier) and sell my US BUILDING. It is in absolutely perfect shape and it fits in the back of any large pickup (driving very cautiously and slow) or 2 trips at the max. Still on pallets and crates and covered. Any input, advice on this?

I feel more comfortable working with the wooden building but it will take more time and work. I am not looking to get what I paid for the US BUILDING out of it of course, but I think a wooden building would look better on my property than a metal arch one.
I don't know. You interested Merlin or Jodyand?  =
Reduced price means you will have to help me build the wooden one too   

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Have you considered a pole barn?*

They're easy to build and relatively inexpensive. They go up pretty quick. You put the concrete floor in after the buildings up using the treated rat wall(bottom purlin or girt) as the forms. 

Rafters can be 48" OC, posts are 8' OC, all purlins and girts are 24" OC. If you plan the W & L by a number divisible by 3' you won't even have to rip any of the steel.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep I have --- I love the strength and simplicity of a pole barn.
Any takers for the 20x30 US BUILDING - it is in absolutely perfect condition with all pieces covered and bolts in sealed buckets and all manuals etc --- I paid over $3000. Will let it go for a good TF members-only price - seriously. 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Got a picture of it?*

What kind of construction is it? Would it make a nice barn? Will you bring it with you when you come up north on your skiing trip? :lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey if it was 30x40 I would make an offer. Though I bet shipping would be pretty bad to me.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Yep I have --- I love the strength and simplicity of a pole barn.
> Any takers for the 20x30 US BUILDING - it is in absolutely perfect condition with all pieces covered and bolts in sealed buckets and all manuals etc --- I paid over $3000. Will let it go for a good TF members-only price - seriously.
> 
> Andy *


You can check the site. I will help you load on it truck. TF-ONLY 
price will sell it for a really good price - and I will help you load it on truck if you pick it up here --- and/or will help coordinate shipping if at all possible. I am seriously in the need to get this building moved.
Now I feel so dumb for paying well over $3000 for it and not using it. Here is the link for it. BTW, at least 30+ warranty on it too! 

US BUILDINGS A-FRAME


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I don't care for the looks of it!*

It's not what I thought it was. I'm looking into putting up a bigger barn.


----------

